# Metal Scrapping Riding Mowers



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I have several riding mowers that I'll likely be scrapping before too long. Engine is out on one and it's just starting to rust around the edges. Another the engine was good, but I never was fond of it and just let it sit for several years and now it's pretty rusty on the frame. Are there parts that I can separate to get a better price on the metals? What kind of metal are the transaxles and are they worth removing the other metals for a better price? I guess the battery cables should be stripped, right? Anything that could help with getting a better price...


----------



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

Alot depends on your recycler. I pull the batteries and sell them separate for $4 each here. Sometimes it isn't worth the time to separate items. Another option; is list them on craigslist. Sometimes someone may be looking for a deck or another part and will pay you more than what you could get for it in scrap. I have sold a couple like that. Or maybe you could offer to sell them to someone who repairs riding mowers. They could install a new motor into the body of one of your mowers.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, ours give $4.00 a battery too. Thought the transaxles were aluminum, but what type, I don't know. I don't know what the gears inside are made of either. That all comes apart pretty easy once the cover is off. The transaxle itself is six or seven bolts to the frame. I think outer shell of the spindles are some sort of aluminum, but separating them is a different story. Guess a sledgehammer could make short work of those. I have one other on its last leg, a Craftsman that I bought new about ten years ago. I may be able to get one or two more years out of that one and then I still need to pick up a Troy-Bilt from my dad's that's in perfect shape, so I don't really want to hang onto these other two. The local mowers guys only wanted to give $20 max for them. I was just wondering if I could squeeze that much out of them for scrap if I pulled it apart.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd see if someone wanted to buy them "as is", let them go cheap to someone who messes w/ them. You won't get too much for them as scrap.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

we get $4.oo/battery and .o5/lb for misc steel from recycler
any misc aluminum is .4o/lb
strip all the copper for more $$$


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

They probably wont scrap much more than what the mower guys are offering. Gotto think about how muc time it takes tearing them down. Where as they can sell them for parts. Whe nscrap got higher all the iron mongers wanted me to sell all my junk piles to them. I sell alot of parts off things. I also build alot out of junk mowers to. I recently had a scrapper trying to bu 2 old snapper mowers to scrap. I think he offered 5 dollars each. I sold the deck off one for 45 dollars and the other I made into an under fence mower for a customer for about 100. I parted one al lthe way out for around 150.


----------

